# Shelby Mustang



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The Wife wanted a Mustang for her desk at work....
































I'll put more pics up soon.

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats is SO SWEET Steve, Just A perfect detailed job, I Can see No flaws in this build what so ever my self,Truly a master peace of skilled workmanship you have there..And a Major attention to detail as well, 
"ALL THE WAY AROUND DUDE".......(A+), .....She better be happy with that build is all I can say, she would be hard pressed to find anyone who could do a better job for her.



Ian


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

nice! here's one for next to your desk.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Love that color! Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, guys!.... Steve. How is you?










The color I used is Tamiya Mica Blue

Steve


----------



## arvada_modeler (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow. That looks really good. Nice work.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, it was a really fun build. It's the only kit that I can remember whwere nothing really went wrong. It's not perfect, but the build went very smoothly....
Steve


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice indeed! Beautiful work. As one trying to do his first serious model car, just wondering: Did you polish out that paint or is a "straight from the can/airbrush" finish?

Tim Silver


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tim I got lucky and didnt need to rub it out. Tamiya spray is pretty nice stuff.
Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This kit still makes me smile..I took dozens of pics...
Steve


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Chrome trim came out beautiful, great job.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, Pete. It's a Paint pen, I was out of foil.

It took a few applications to get any kind of gloss

Steve


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah but the result is what counts, I might have to pick up one and try it out.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I get them at Michael's They can really come in handy.








The colors are vivid. and the metallics look great.

Steve


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Very good work, especially on the small details.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Bob, I just wish I'd have really LOOKED at how big the wires looked before I glued them to the block....lol









Ahhh, The wife keeps the hood shut now. She took off the air cleaner to show somebody the carb, and couldn't get it back on correctly...scared her a bit...

Stupid motor looked fine untill I used those wires...lol









I made the valve stems too long too:










This build went so smoothly, I kept looking over my shoulder to see if Murphy was watchin'....

Steve


----------

